# dungeon keeper 2 and win98 emulator



## david_m_15 (Nov 13, 2003)

theres this game called dungeon keeper 2 which was designed for 98. problem is i have xp. using compatability doesnt work with this game, im not sure if theres a way to get it working under xp(ive looked into it), so i was wondering are there alot of OS emulators (ive never reallly looked into it), cos i need to run 98 "in a window" type thing cos i have xp, and im not going to make a dual boot system, because it takes too much time, it requires backing up my 120gig hard drive, re installing 2 operating system and configuring 98 with my hardware (too much time and effort, im sure i could do it but not practical). so basically im asking what are some good 98 emulators (that run on xp) and are there any other tricks (besides compatibility mode) in xp that may get things running that are designed for 98?


----------



## Sitb (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't understand... I have dungeon keeper 2 and windows XP (home edition) and it actually does run on my XP. The only problem is that almost immediatly, vertical black lines appear on my gameplay screen, making it quite annoying. It's like looking through a dirty window!  I haven't tried it in compatibility mode, however....odd


----------



## david_m_15 (Nov 13, 2003)

do you have version 1.7? this is the newest update, and the game becomes highly incompatible with xp. i can play the game, but it crashdes after 10-20 mins. i talked to some people today and heard about virtual pc. how does it work? is it good?


----------



## dmneoblade (Apr 15, 2004)

http://www.winehq.com/site/download
use the start.exe to lauch the program.
Should work like a charm.
~DMNeoblade


----------

